# Web Development for worldcubeassociation.org



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2021)

You can get started here (Reading the issues under good first issue label): https://github.com/thewca/worldcubeas... 
Documentation to understand Git, Ruby and Docker: 
Git - https://training.github.com/downloads... 
Ruby - https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ruby_Pr... 
Docker - https://docs.docker.com/get-started/ 
WST Team contact (If you are already a web developer): [email protected] 

Similar open-sourced volunteer development called lila codebase of lichess.org: https://github.com/abunickabhi/lila


----------



## qwr (Mar 5, 2021)

Do you need python code?


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> Do you need python code?


Python is not used for all the current projects in the WCA software. Although I am not fully aware of all the projects.


----------

